# Bolens 1556 Hydraulic Lift Operation



## ronj (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a Bolens 1556 and the hydraulic lift operates adequately lifting up an attachment at a fast speed but lowers any attachment no matter what the weight literally at a snail's pace. for the most part, the hydrostatic drive in forward and reverse seem to operate just fine. does anyone have an idea of why the hydraulic lift does seem to want to lower?


----------

